# My new CCW Kimber Solo



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Finally pulled the trigger (heh) on a small CCW to replace the old S&W wheel gun. After much searching found the Kimber Solo as the best gun for me. Fits in the back pocket, shoots very well and is a 9mm with a small frame. Can't wait to run some rounds thru it.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

hjorgan said:


> Finally pulled the trigger (heh) on a small CCW to replace the old S&W wheel gun. After much searching found the Kimber Solo as the best gun for me. Fits in the back pocket, shoots very well and is a 9mm with a small frame. Can't wait to run some rounds thru it.


Give us a full range report when you do. Have fun:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool little pocket pistol!!!! You wanna ride, come on out to the house and shoot some plates!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Extremely sweet!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Shot a clip at the cabin yesterday, first opportunity. Got some muzzle jump, expected from such a short small piece. It's hefty which helps a bit. 15 yard shooting at a post, it's wide right a bit but will adjust at the range. Trigger is sweet! Recoil very light for a 9 in a small frame. Feeling better about the choice over the M&P or Taurus.

Break in is 250 rounds so looking forward to that!


----------

